# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2022



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 14:14)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 15:01)

Primeira *noite tropical* de Agosto, mas à tangente, mínima de *20,2ºC, 20,2ºC, 20,4ºC* nas três estações de referência mais próximas sobre esta linha de montes marginais do estuário do Tejo: Escola Póvoa S.Iria, Meteo Santa Iria e Estacal, respectivamente.
*Vialonga* desceu um pouco mais, 19,4ºC, mas em contrapartida apresenta a subida mais forte até ao pico de máxima recente, *37,5ºC*.
Nas outras estações: valor presente de 31,7ºC, 36,1ºC e 30,7ºC, respectivamente. A primeira e a última já passaram por um pico de máxima, 32,4ºC e 30,9ºC.
Meteo Santa Iria continua a surpreender pelo destaque no aquecimento, em especial no contraste com Estacal.

HR à volta dos 40%, mas Estacal chega aos 48%.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2022 às 15:44)

Em Caneças a mínima foi de 23,2ºC. Mas cheira-me que vai ser batida antes da meia-noite.
A máxima foi de 32,9ºC, mas já está a descer.
30,3ºC de momento.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Ago 2022 às 15:45)

Segundo dia seguido pela Figueira em que a máxima se deverá ficar pelos 25 ºC ou nem isso, hoje o céu até está nublado, tempo bastante agradável


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 16:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo dia seguido pela Figueira em que a máxima se deverá ficar pelos 25 ºC ou nem isso, hoje o céu até está nublado, tempo bastante agradável



Trocava bem os 35ºC que estão neste momento aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria por esse tempo primaveril na Figueira (e o local até é mais bonito, diga-se de passagem).

Neste momento:
35,2ºC (máxima *35,3ºC*) Escola
36,9ºC (*37,3ºC*) Meteo Santa Iria
33,5ºC (*35,1ºC*)! Estacal
36,3ºC (*37,9ºC*)!! Vialonga

Isto não é normal... 

Venham depressa dias mais normais.


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 17:07)

Cabo Raso a ser o... Cabo Raso! Até tem água de nevoeiro ou chuvisco de madrugada.
A estabilidade da temperatura é notável.






O vale do Tejo a ser martelado impiedosamente por máximas à volta dos quarentas:





Notável na situação destes últimos dias é que nem sequer há uma circulação à superfície de Leste, este calor é retornante do quadrante norte/noroeste:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Ago 2022 às 17:16)

Se a malta de Lisboa quiser fugir do calor é só atravessar a ponte:


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2022 às 17:37)

Boas
Mínima de 17,4ºC e agora estão 26,2ºC, a máxima do dia foi 27,8ºC ou seja 8ºC abaixo do previsto


----------



## david 6 (1 Ago 2022 às 18:34)

máxima de 38.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 19:49)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Mínima de 17,4ºC e agora estão 26,2ºC, a máxima do dia foi 27,8ºC ou seja 8ºC abaixo do previsto



Em que localidade está essa estação? A previsão do IPMA para a localidade Setúbal refere-se à estação que teve como maior registo horário 29,9ºC, na previsão estava 33ºC. Ainda veremos qual foi a máxima mas de qualquer forma nunca "8ºC abaixo do previsto".


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2022 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Fim de semana tórrido com céu geralmente limpo e noites quase tropicais. 
O vento predominou do quadrante leste e sempre com fraca intensidade, rodando temporariamente para NW no final do dia.  
Muito fumo do incêndio de Mafra no final do dia de domingo, com intenso cheiro a queimado 

Sábado: *19,3ºC / 35,2ºC *
Domingo: *19,2ºC **/ **35,5ºC *

Este primeiro dia de Agosto apresentou-se novamente escaldante, com céu totalmente limpo e vento muito fraco do quadrante W, que fez baixar temporariamente a temperatura a meio da tarde.

No entanto a profecia do _Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de inverno _voltou a cumprir-se  Durante a manhã, estive na zona da Fonte da Telha e apanhei nevoeiro cerradíssimo, acompanhado de alguns chuviscos.
Pela primeira vez, consegui ver o tão raro "arco-íris branco" no horizonte e foi impressionante o momento em que a "barra" de nevoeiro avançou a toda a velocidade em direção à costa  

Hoje: *18,1ºC / 34,9ºC *

Nos próximos dias, a temperatura deverá descer ligeiramente, mas ainda assim acima da média 

T. Atual: *30,6ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2022 às 20:30)

RStorm disse:


> No entanto a profecia do _Primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de inverno _voltou a cumprir-se  Durante a manhã, estive na zona da Fonte da Telha e apanhei nevoeiro cerradíssimo, acompanhado de alguns chuviscos.
> Pela primeira vez, consegui ver o tão raro "arco-íris branco" no horizonte e foi impressionante o momento em que a "barra" de nevoeiro avançou a toda a velocidade em direção à costa




Então e umas fotos? Eu acho que nunca vi esse "arco-íris branco".


----------



## RStorm (1 Ago 2022 às 20:55)

StormRic disse:


> Então e umas fotos? Eu acho que nunca vi esse "arco-íris branco".


Não tinha o telemóvel por perto, isto foi quando estava no "molha-pés"  

Também nunca o tinha visto ao vivo, esta foi a primeira vez. Só sabia da existência dele por ver algumas imagens aqui no fórum.


----------



## remember (1 Ago 2022 às 22:02)

StormRic disse:


> Trocava bem os 35ºC que estão neste momento aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria por esse tempo primaveril na Figueira (e o local até é mais bonito, diga-se de passagem).
> 
> Neste momento:
> 35,2ºC (máxima *35,3ºC*) Escola
> ...


Mais uma vez o parque a ficar acima do Estacal e da estação da Póvoa, nada normal ...

36.1°C, mas a mínima foi mesmo no limite 19.6°C, acho que vai se atinginda antes da meia noite de certeza! 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2022 às 22:50)

Por Sintra já está um nevoeiro incrível como de manhã.
Às 21h estavam 19ºC com nevoeiro a ficar cada vez mais cerrado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2022 às 23:32)

Boa noite, 
Julho de 2022 acabou essencialmente sendo um dos meses mais quentes de que há registo, chegando aos pés de agosto de 2018. Só não foi pior porque houve vários dias com nortada, o que amenizou um pouco o tempo... Foi também um mês seco, não tendo caído nada ao longo de 31 dias.  
O último fim-de-semana foi exatamente a condizer com o mês em questão: quente e seco. Foram estes os registos nas estações do Parque Luso e da Herdade da Aroeira:

*Herdade da Aroeira*
Sexta, dia 29
Máx: 31,2ºC
Mín: 17,8ºC

Anteontem, dia 30
Máx: 29,7ºC
Mín: 16,5ºC

Ontem, dia 31
Máx: 30,6ºC
Mín: 16,1ºC

*Parque Luso*
Sexta, dia 29
Máx: 28,4ºC
Mín: 18,9ºC

Anteontem, dia 30
Máx: 31,9ºC
Mín: 18,6ºC

Ontem, dia 31
Máx: 33,1ºC
Mín: 19,6ºC

As primeiras horas de agosto foram de céu limpo e pouco vento, no entanto por volta da uma da tarde entrou ar marítimo. Foi nessa altura, pouco antes de entrar essa nova massa de ar, que se deu a máxima do dia, relativamente baixa aqui pela zona. Entretanto, durante a tarde, foi entrando o nevoeiro, sendo que agora estão 17,1ºC na Herdade da Aroeira (com 93% de humidade relativa) e 17,5ºC em Vale de Cavala (com 95% de humidade relativa). Não corre nenhuma brisa, está nevoeiro e até já caíram algumas pingas resultantes da humidade do nevoeiro - um tempo bem "invernal" depois daquilo que tivemos no mês passado!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2022 às 23:35)

StormRic disse:


> Em que localidade está essa estação? A previsão do IPMA para a localidade Setúbal refere-se à estação que teve como maior registo horário 29,9ºC, na previsão estava 33ºC. Ainda veremos qual foi a máxima mas de qualquer forma nunca "8ºC abaixo do previsto".


A estação do @miguel estará certamente na cidade. Já a estação do IPMA está Baixa de Palmela, ou seja, algo a norte da cidade (e em tempos já esteve no Kartódromo, ou seja, está um pouco melhor), e isso pode fazer a diferença...


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 03:11)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> A estação do @miguel estará certamente na cidade. Já a estação do IPMA está Baixa de Palmela, ou seja, algo a norte da cidade (e em tempos já esteve no Kartódromo, ou seja, está um pouco melhor), e isso pode fazer a diferença...



Mas a previsão do IPMA refere-se à estação do IPMA, daí eu não perceber a conclusão de que a máxima ficou 8ºC abaixo do previsto. Previsto para onde? 

Aqui pela zona a noite já não vai ser tropical, as estações de referência baixaram dos 20ºC e até dos 19ºC, e isto sem sequer haver vento. Aliás está uma calma quase absoluta.

Resiste a ilha de calor de Lisboa e estações mais interiores da RLC. Praia da Rainha prepara-se apressadamente para a mínima IPMA mais baixa da região...


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2022 às 04:42)

Aqui, às 2h30 estavam 26,2C e agora (4h30) estão 16,8C e vento de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 09:14)

AnDré disse:


> Aqui, às 2h30 estavam 26,2C e agora (4h30) estão 16,8C e vento de Norte.


O efeito do nevoeiro do litoral chegou aí.
Por aqui às 7h estava assim:


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2022 às 10:52)

Boas!

Hoje de manhã notava-se um ligeiro chuvisco pela Azambuja que dava um ambiente de frescura na rua, uma maravilha! Agora em Rio Maior a nebulosidade vai dissipando. Por agora 22,5ºC por aqui.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 15:00)

Hoje está... um dia de Verão normal! 

Vialonga teve mínima 18,1ºC, e aqueceu até aos 32,4ºC (encosta virada a Sueste).
Estacal desceu aos 18,2ºC e tem agora a normalíssima temperatura de 26,7ºC depois de chegar aos 26,9ºC 
Meteo Santa Iria perfeitamente a par das outras estações, 18,1ºC e subiu aos 31,3ºC presentemente.
HR entre os 47% e os 58%.

Vento fraco de quadrantes variáveis conforme o local. Olhando para os montes vê-se que as eólicas não se entendem, umas paradas, outras a rodar, cada uma para seu lado ao sabor das brisas locais.

Há fumo e bruma nos níveis baixos, o céu está azul pálido.


----------



## remember (2 Ago 2022 às 16:39)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje está... um dia de Verão normal!
> 
> Vialonga teve mínima 18,1ºC, e aqueceu até aos 32,4ºC (encosta virada a Sueste).
> Estacal desceu aos 18,2ºC e tem agora a normalíssima temperatura de 26,7ºC depois de chegar aos 26,9ºC
> ...


Impressionante o que se passa nessa zona... Mais uma vez a Apsia com 32.1°C e a subir há pouco o Estacal e a estação do parque com diferença de 3°C em tão pouca distância... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (2 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

Fui dar uma volta ao bairro e só mesmo de casaco. 
17,4C e vento médio a rondar os 40km/h. Rajada há pouco de 65km/h.
Algumas nuvens baixas.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 22:26)

remember disse:


> Impressionante o que se passa nessa zona... Mais uma vez a Apsia com 32.1°C e a subir há pouco o Estacal e a estação do parque com diferença de 3°C em tão pouca distância...
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Há nesta zona uma grande mistura de condições urbanas, proximidade do estuário, encontro de encostas nascente e poente, várzea de Loures-Vialonga e alguns vales transversais a esta linha de montes marginais do Tejo. Sobre isto sopra a nortada ou brisa que desce dos montes de Vialonga/Loures. Precisávamos de mais estações para entender melhor as variações espaciais de temperatura, no entanto as que existem até estão situadas em alguns pontos-chave.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2022 às 22:34)

Hoje, volta pela Serra de Sintra, zona das Pedras Irmãs. Pelas 17h já entrava o nevoeiro a rasar a Peninha, estando encoberto do lado norte mas mal passando para sul.
16ºC e nortada mas que não se sentia dentro da floresta. Só pelas 20h o nevoeiro/neblina começou a entrar mesmo por entre as árvores.
19ºC/20ºC depois do pôr-do-sol em Sintra Vila mas com algum vento e bastante humidade, já não convidava a um passeio ao sereno. Cimos do Castelo e Pena ocultos no nevoeiro alto. Muito típico de tantos dias de Verão.

Neste momento as estações aqui da zona estão todas notavelmente de acordo à volta dos 20ºC (20,1ºC, 20,2ºC, 20,0ºC) e HR entre 80% e 83%.
Alguma nortada mas sensível apenas cá no alto, fraca a moderada.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2022 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> Então e umas fotos? Eu acho que nunca vi esse "arco-íris branco".











						Fog bow - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Também nunca vi, pelo menos que lembre  Mas gostava


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Ago 2022 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje, volta pela Serra de Sintra, zona das Pedras Irmãs. Pelas 17h já entrava o nevoeiro a rasar a Peninha, estando encoberto do lado norte mas mal passando para sul.
> 16ºC e nortada mas que não se sentia dentro da floresta. Só pelas 20h o nevoeiro/neblina começou a entrar mesmo por entre as árvores.
> 19ºC/20ºC depois do pôr-do-sol em Sintra Vila mas com algum vento e bastante humidade, já não convidava a um passeio ao sereno. Cimos do Castelo e Pena ocultos no nevoeiro alto. Muito típico de tantos dias de Verão.
> 
> ...


Hoje o nevoeiro foi todo embora, a nortada foi mais forte.
Mas só levantou mesmo por volta das 13h, por agora a noite segue sem ele com 19ºC e imenso vento.


----------



## miguel (3 Ago 2022 às 08:25)

StormRic disse:


> Em que localidade está essa estação? A previsão do IPMA para a localidade Setúbal refere-se à estação que teve como maior registo horário 29,9ºC, na previsão estava 33ºC. Ainda veremos qual foi a máxima mas de qualquer forma nunca "8ºC abaixo do previsto".


Falo pelos valores previstos no modelo GFS, aqui a Cidade e tenho a estação próximo do rio tem feito entre 5 a 8ºC a menos do que o previsto, devido a humidade alta e nevoeiros, a estação do IPMA nem sequer representa os valores na cidade nem de máximas nem de mínimas. 


Máxima ontem aqui não foi alem dos 29ºC e já por volta das 19h

Hoje mais do mesmo esta nevoeiro desta vez mais em altura, estão 20,5ºC agora


----------



## jamestorm (3 Ago 2022 às 12:35)

Aqui por Alenquer alto Concelho vai caindo cacimba,... Tudo tapado e muito fresco hoje


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2022 às 15:36)

miguel disse:


> Falo pelos valores previstos no modelo GFS, aqui a Cidade e tenho a estação próximo do rio tem feito entre 5 a 8ºC a menos do que o previsto, devido a humidade alta e nevoeiros, a estação do IPMA nem sequer representa os valores na cidade nem de máximas nem de mínimas.



Ok, faltou essa informação na tua primeira mensagem, de que estavas a basear-te na previsão do GFS e não do IPMA.
Depende das coordenadas introduzidas no GFS, não esquecendo que a resolução do modelo é baixa.


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2022 às 15:47)

Boas!

Aqui por Rio Maior o nevoeiro alto que esteve presente toda a manhã só levantando ao inicio da tarde, De manhã houve alguns períodos de leve chuvisco. Este chuvisco embora irrelevante para o balanço hidrológico é uma grande mais valia para a redução do risco de incêndio e para minorar os efeitos do stress hídrico da vegetação.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2022 às 20:08)

Boa tarde

Ontem e hoje foram dias notoriamente mais "frescos", tudo graças ao nevoeiro/nuvens baixas que têm ocorrido até final da manhã.
As tardes apresentaram-se soalheiras e ventosas, com vento em geral fraco do quadrante W-NW.

Segunda: *16,2ºC / 32,0ºC *
Hoje: *18,4ºC **/ **27,5ºC *

T. Atual: *23,3ºC *
HR: 67% 
Vento: W-NW / 8,6 Km/h


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2022 às 22:16)

Nortada valente por aqui.
Vento médio nos 45km/h. Rajadas na casa dos 60km/h.

Temperatura nos 17,3C.
A máxima foi de 22,1C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2022 às 22:39)

Dois mundos diferentes pela faixa de Lisboa, na baixa praticamente uns 29ºC, por Sintra mal passou dos 22ºC. O normal do Verão.
O hábito é tirar o casaco quando se chega ao Rossio, vestir o casaco quando chego a Queluz lol

Vento intensificou-se e bem aqui, Amadora registou 55 km/h de rajada.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Ago 2022 às 23:31)

Bela ventania.
Oeiras, Vila Fria foi/é a estação do IPMA mais ventosa nas últimas horas. *54 km/h* de vento médio às 22h.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2022 às 23:32)

Por aqui 17,5ºC e a chuviscar.
O nevoeiro em altitude é tanto que até satura e acaba por chuviscar.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2022 às 10:03)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã, a terceira, de nevoeiro alto e chuvisco ligeiro aqui por Rio Maior. Por mim está ótimo assim, pode continuar!


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Ago 2022 às 14:14)

Hoje é dia de casaco   

21ºC até agora


----------



## StormRic (4 Ago 2022 às 17:36)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Hoje é dia de casaco
> 
> 21ºC até agora



Além da Serra de Sintra, também a linha de alturas de Belas produz um padrão ondulatório no fluxo da nortada. Nota-se também menos pronunciado aquele que é gerado pelo Cabo Espichel.

Satélite Terra, hoje, cerca de um quarto para a uma da tarde (11:43 utc):


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2022 às 23:27)

Continua aquele tempo "estúpido" e único em toda a Europa.
Sol nem vê-lo durante todo o dia, amanheceu com nevoeiro e até chuviscava, tal como está a acontecer agora. Estão 18,5ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2022 às 01:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continua aquele tempo "estúpido" e único em toda a Europa.


Bem melhor que os extremos que neste momento estão a ocorrer em Trás-os-Montes e que tu gostas tanto (e não é tão único assim - há zonas bem piores pela Europa fora)... Devias juntar-te ao @RedeMeteo e criar uma Liga de Meteoloucos Pelo Calor Extremo!! 

Por aqui as manhãs também têm sido acompanhadas de nevoeiro, mas as tardes têm sido agradáveis e claramente dignas de verão. O vento também tem sido algo constante durante a tarde, no entanto não com a intensidade de outras zonas do país. A maior humidade, apesar de não ajudar a acabar com a seca, pelo menos faz com que a coisa não fique pior... Neste momento, e tal como nos últimos dias, a estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue já com uma certa neblina e uma temperatura de 19,1ºC, sendo que a máxima do dia que passou foi na normal de temperaturas, de 26,8ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2022 às 09:41)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Bem melhor que os extremos que neste momento estão a ocorrer em Trás-os-Montes e que tu gostas tanto (e não é tão único assim - há zonas bem piores pela Europa fora)... Devias juntar-te ao @RedeMeteo e criar uma Liga de Meteoloucos Pelo Calor Extremo!!



Eu gosto de todo o tipo de tempo de forma variável.
Calor extremo dispenso bem, frio extremo já é outra história, pra quem já andou no meio de sincelo e -1.5ºC ou de sol tórrido e 43,5ºC prefiro o sincelo.
O litoral do país e zonas mais baixas anda ao ritmo do vento, se vier de oeste noroeste arrefece e molha-se todo quando o nevoeiro satura, quando o vento vem de nordeste ou este fica tudo assado. Não me lembro de um ano em que o vento de leste fosse tão pouco comum como este.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Ago 2022 às 12:09)

Viva o verão! 
Céu nublado. Tem ar de que vai permanecer assim durante a tarde. De manhã, ao sair de casa, ainda chuviscou.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2022 às 12:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não me lembro de um ano em que o vento de leste fosse tão pouco comum como este.


Já eu lembro-me de vários, a começar pelos vários verões em que houve predominância de nortada no Litoral Oeste... 
___________________________
Bom dia, 
Por aqui sigo com nevoeiro, mais uma vez, e uma temperatura bastante agradável, de 21,8ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira e de 21,3ºC na estação de Vale de Cavala. A mínima foi também bem acima do costume, de 18,4ºC na Herdade da Aroeira e de 18,3ºC em Vale de Cavala. Entretanto o céu parece estar a querer limpar gradualmente, mas o céu continua nublado para já.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Ago 2022 às 23:28)

Pela 1a vez desde o inicio de Julho, ontem e hoje saí a rua às 23.30 para passear a cadela de casaco com o frio/vento que se fazia sentir no entanto as casas continuam quentes.


----------



## david 6 (6 Ago 2022 às 09:14)

hoje até sinto chuviscos a cair, aqui um momento nem parecia pingos finos do nevoeiro, parecia mesmo "chuva" de chuviscos


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Ago 2022 às 10:19)

Últimas noites por Belas também com nuvens baixas, chuviscos locais e humidade altíssima. Ontem cheguei a Lisboa com tudo encoberto mas depois abriu por completo. 

O pior mesmo é o vento moderado que se sente em alguns locais, isso sim sente-se frio. Mas se tiver calado, está-se bem de tshirt com esta humidade. 

Se calhar arruinou as férias de muita gente, mas é o que calhou na rifa. Clima oceânico também tem que existir no Verão.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Ago 2022 às 15:15)

Aqui pela Figueira a temperatura ainda não desceu dos 16 ºC nem chegou aos 26 ºC em 6 dias de agosto. Não é que seja desagradável (muito pelo contrário), é só... aborrecido


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Ago 2022 às 15:55)

*23,8°C* neste momento por aqui. Agosto promete ser mais fresco que o habitual.


----------



## cácá (6 Ago 2022 às 21:35)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui pela Figueira a temperatura ainda não desceu dos 16 ºC nem chegou aos 26 ºC em 6 dias de agosto. Não é que seja desagradável (muito pelo contrário), é só... aborrecido


----------



## cácá (6 Ago 2022 às 21:39)

Está bom assim..


----------



## RStorm (7 Ago 2022 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde 

Agosto segue agradável e com temperaturas amenas, diria mesmo frescas quando comparadas com o que tivemos em Julho 
Tardes soalheiras e com brisa suave, após manhãs húmidas e com céu encoberto, que nalguns dias se prolongou até meio da tarde. Ontem caíram alguns chuviscos, mas apenas se sentiam na pele. 
O vento tem soprado fraco e predominado do quadrante SW, rodando por vezes para a habitual nortada. 

Era bom que este tempo continuasse no resto do Verão, tirando o calor do interior claro  

Quinta: *19,6ºC / 26,0ºC *
Sexta: *19,3ºC **/ **28,8ºC *
Sábado: *19,1ºC **/ **26,3ºC *
Hoje: *17,0ºC **/ **26,2ºC *

T. Atual: *24,6ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (7 Ago 2022 às 18:56)

RStorm disse:


> Era bom que este tempo continuasse no resto do Verão, tirando o calor do interior claro
> 
> Quinta: *19,6ºC / 26,0ºC *
> Sexta: *19,3ºC **/ **28,8ºC *
> ...



Isto sim, é um verdadeiro Verão Normal!


----------



## Geopower (8 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Ao contrário dos últimos dias em que esteve céu encoberto durante a manhã, hoje o dia tem sido de céu praticamente limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.
Panorâmica a leste:


----------



## FlavioAreias (8 Ago 2022 às 16:16)

Por Almeirim tudo tranquilo, dados da minha estação.

Temp - 29.3º
Humidade - 46%
Pressão - 1012
Vento - 16.1km/h
Rajada - 17.5km/h
https://app.weathercloud.net/d2210278084#current


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Ago 2022 às 18:35)

Boa tarde,
Tenho andado um bocado fora do tópico do seguimento meteorológico porque não tenho a minha estação funcional, estou já praticamente de férias e não há grande coisa a dizer. Podemos dizer que têm sido dias amenos e estáveis, com temperaturas máximas de verão habituais a rondarem os 25-27ºC. O nevoeiro entretanto também já não está presente durante a manhã, ao contrário do que acontecia há uns dias. Também não tem havido muito vento por aqui... 

A estação da Herdade da Aroeira segue neste momento com 21,3ºC e a de Vale de Cavala com 22,7ºC. O céu está limpíssimo.


----------



## Geopower (9 Ago 2022 às 21:47)

Tarde agradável de praia  no litoral oeste, Santa Cruz com céu limpo e vento fraco de NW. Estação IPMA do Aeródromo de Santa Cruz a registar 21.8°C de temperatura máxima.
Registo do poente a oeste:


----------



## Geopower (10 Ago 2022 às 12:14)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Manhã de céu pouco nublado. Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## luisf662 (10 Ago 2022 às 15:48)

Estou aqui perto de Peniche na praia da Consolação a mais de uma semana e tem estado um tempo espetacular, calor temperaturas da ordem dos 25 graus e a noite entre 19 e 20 graus com ausência total de vento. Até parece que estou no Algarve ou em Sesimbra. Isto á mais de uma semana aqui na zona oeste, é raro.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Ago 2022 às 17:37)

luisf662 disse:


> Estou aqui perto de Peniche na praia da Consolação a mais de uma semana e tem estado um tempo espetacular, calor temperaturas da ordem dos 25 graus e a noite entre 19 e 20 graus com ausência total de vento. Até parece que estou no Algarve ou em Sesimbra. Isto á mais de uma semana aqui na zona oeste, é raro.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk



Bem vindo ao fórum! 
Certamente um microclima invejável protegido pela península de Peniche/Cabo Carvoeiro.
Um pouco mais abaixo, São Bernardino já não está tão protegido: temperatura nestes 10 dias de Agosto tem oscilado entre os 16,7ºC de mínima no dia 8 e os 22,8ºC de máxima no dia 7.


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Boas
Dia bastante fresco com máxima de 24,1ºC e agora estão 22,4ºC, sempre com humidade alta e algum vento que entretanto abrandou.


----------



## Geopower (11 Ago 2022 às 18:27)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Dia de céu encoberto até cerca das 14h. 
Tarde de céu limpo. Vento moderado de SW.
Panorâmica a Norte:


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Ago 2022 às 20:32)

Dá ideia que por fim entramos no fim do nevoeiro.
Últimos dois dias tem estado sol e quente. O fim da nortada parece que já foi estabelecido.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2022 às 03:14)

Boa noite, 
Depois de quarta e quinta terem sido dias de alguma nebulosidade e com a típica frescura costeira em dias de vento de oeste/sudoeste, o dia que há pouco acabou foi diferente, com céu limpo e temperaturas próximas aos valores habituais para esta altura do ano. Entretanto nos próximos dias estarei a reportar do Algarve, de uma localidade do Sotavento Algarvio que os membros do fórum mais antigos certamente deverão já saber qual é.  

Entretanto fica aqui uma atualização dos extremos meteorológicos na passada sexta, nas estações da Herdade da Aroeira e do Parque Luso: 

Herdade da Aroeira
Máx: 25,6ºC
Mín: 14,6ºC

Parque Luso
Máx: 27,7ºC
Mín: 17,6ºC

Neste momento estão 16,2ºC na estação da Herdade da Aroeira e 18,3ºC na de Vale de Cavala. Dada a inexistência de vento, hoje tem ocorrido alguma inversão térmica e daí os valores mais baixos por esta zona em comparação com as zonas mais expostas e elevadas da Arriba Fóssil.


----------



## RStorm (13 Ago 2022 às 16:29)

Boa Tarde

Semana normalíssima de Verão 
Céu praticamente sempre limpo, a nebulosidade matinal não marcou presença de forma tão assídua, exceto na quinta-feira.
Temperaturas dentro da normalidade, com máximas a rondar os 27-29ºC e mínimas nos 16-18ºC, sendo que nalguns dias houve inversão.
O vento predominou do quadrante W, por vezes húmido de SW, mas a nortada também deu um ar de sua graça.

Hoje o fim de semana começou com alguma nebulosidade alta, resultante da instabilidade que ocorreu esta noite no Sul, limpando gradualmente no inicio da tarde.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de NW-W.

Extremos de hoje: *18,3ºC / 29,7ºC *

T. Atual: *28,1ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: W-NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (14 Ago 2022 às 15:14)

Dia agradável pela Parede, 24°C.






Nebulosidade no sítio do costume... serra de Sintra






Horizonte totalmente límpido a sul e mar sereno na Riviera tuga.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 03:00)

Aí vem ela (a frente oclusa)!
Nada de grandes expectativas: algumas décimas nas serras.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 03:47)

Primeiro acumulado em estação IPMA da RLC: *1,6 mm* em *Praia de Mira*!


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2022 às 13:38)

StormRic disse:


> Primeiro acumulado em estação IPMA da RLC: *1,6 mm* em *Praia de Mira*!


Na Figueira também choveu, a estação deve ter o pluviómetro entupido


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2022 às 14:53)

Boas!

Hoje por Coimbra, no caminho para cá ainda apanhei uns chuviscos, mas nada de mais.

Por agora céu com algumas nuvens e vai-se notando o vento.


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2022 às 17:21)

N_Fig disse:


> Na Figueira também choveu, a estação deve ter o pluviómetro entupido



Sim, provavelmente. No entanto, das quatro estações WU da área da Figueira, só São Pedro apresentou acumulado, 0,3 mm.
Na rede IPMA da RLC, apenas Soure e Leiria, além de Dunas de MIra, acumularam algo relevante, 4,5 mm e 1,5 mm, respectivamente.
De resto, e nem sequer tocando a todas as estações, apenas décimas.
O valor de Barreiro das 12h, 3,2 mm é claramente erróneo (já não havia ecos ou nebulosidade na zona a essa hora tardia após a passagem da frente dissipada), aliás já anteriormente esta estação apresentou valores discrepantes para mais.

Na rede WU, décimas na zona de Sintra. Na faixa litoral, não costeira, de Óbidos a Coimbra, há acumulados entre 1 e 2 mm, culminando nos 4,2 mm de Cumieira.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2022 às 21:55)

À tarde voltou a chover pela Figueira, por volta das 7 e tal/8


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2022 às 00:55)

N_Fig disse:


> À tarde voltou a chover pela Figueira, por volta das 7 e tal/8


...e agora de novo, mais um aguaceiro perdido, provavelmente


----------



## miguel (17 Ago 2022 às 12:03)

Boas
Aqui pingos são uma miragem, nem caiu nem vai cair até setembro. 
 Mínima 18,1ºC e agora sigo com 25,2ºC, até segunda volta o inferno aqui ao Litoral.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 16:46)

Nortada forte, rajadas atingem em algumas estações WU os 80 Km/h.







Dificulta muito o combate ao incêndio perto de Rio Maior.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2022 às 16:53)

Amadora constantemente a passar os 55 km/h de rajada. Nada de novo.

Próximos dois dias bem quentes!


----------



## RStorm (17 Ago 2022 às 18:09)

Boa Tarde 

O inicio da semana foi marcado pela descida de temperatura e regresso em força da nortada. 
A passagem da frente apenas trouxe frescura e muita nebulosidade. 

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado pela nortada, que tem soprado moderado a forte desde a madrugada, por vezes com rajadas. Pela primeira vez desde o inicio do verão, senti frio durante a noite.
No horizonte vê-se muito fumo a chegar de N-NE, efeitos do vento nos incêndios de Tomar e serra da Estrela 

A partir de amanhã vamos ter uma nova viragem no tempo, com o regresso do calor infernal, mas desta vez penso que seja um episódio bastante curto 

Domingo: *17,1ºC / 26,1ºC *
Segunda: *18,5ºC **/ **28,8ºC*
Terça: *19,1ºC **/ **26,3ºC*
Hoje: *17,8ºC **/ **25,0ºC *

T. Atual: *23,6ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NW - 15,1 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2022 às 18:38)

Nortada forte, violenta mesmo, com rajadas nos 60/70 Km/h pelas esquinas aqui da zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria.
O fumo do incêndio de Rio Maior a ser arrastado numa extensão que já atinge os 200 Km, é visto desde a direcção NNE até Sul.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Ago 2022 às 21:19)

63 km/h na Amadora. Claramente a passar os 70 km/h por Oeiras e Cascais, mas avisos por parte do IPMA zero.

Nota-se o decréscimo de luz solar rapidamente, o fim do Verão meteorologico aproxima-se a largos passos. Ainda assim, ainda há energia suficiente para uns 40ºC aqui e ali nos próximos dias.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Ago 2022 às 22:21)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 63 km/h na Amadora. Claramente a passar os 70 km/h por Oeiras e Cascais, mas avisos por parte do IPMA zero.
> 
> *Nota-se o decréscimo de luz solar rapidamente, o fim do Verão meteorologico aproxima-se a largos passos. Ainda assim, ainda há energia suficiente para uns 40ºC aqui e ali nos próximos dias.*



Em Setembro ainda existe potencial, ali na 1ª quinzena, mas sim é agora que começa a notar-se isso, o decréscimo da luz solar logo após as 20h, a altura do sol mais baixa (as dimensões das sombras maiores mesmo a meio do dia quando o sol está na altura máxima).

Dia ventoso, rajada máxima de* 43,9 km/h*.
Máxima de *26.3ºC*, a mínima vai ser feita até à meia noite.

Amanhã começa um breve período de forte canícula, com pico na 6ªf.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2022 às 23:57)

Boas!
A noite segue bem ventosa e fresca. *17,0°C* e nortada a dar-lhe bem. Impossível estar na rua sem casaco.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Ago 2022 às 11:58)

Bom dia!
Belo briol ao sair de casa por volta das 8h. A temperatura nem estava muito baixa mas já se sabe o que a casa gasta quando a amiga nortada resolve aparecer.
Céu limpo e temperatura perto dos 27°C por Alvalade neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 14:16)

Boa tarde
Dia mais quente novamente.
29,6ºC Estacal (Santa Iria)
32,6ºC Meteo Santa Iria
33,4ºC Vialonga
33,2ºC Arruda dos Vinhos
31,2ºC Loures, Infantado
30,6ºC Sto.Ant.Cavaleiros

Fogo iniciado cerca das 14h em Sto. António dos Cavaleiros


----------



## João Pedro (18 Ago 2022 às 16:17)

Boas,

Temperatura a aumentar aqui por Samora; 31,8 ºC neste momento.
Que sorte a minha para vir cá abaixo uns dias e, provavelmente, ainda apanhar com 39 ºC amanhã e depois... 

Ontem à tarde estive por Santa cruz, estava uma ventania medonha! Metade das fotos que tirei ficaram tremidas tal a intensidade do vento!  Praias quase desertas, claro...














No regresso a Samora, fui presenteado com este "bonito" cenário... 
(que já se avistava desde Santa Cruz, boa verdade seja dita, só não com esta dimensão)


















Tivemos de fechar as janelas todas, tal era o cheiro a fumo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Ago 2022 às 17:23)

dvieira disse:


> VILA NOVA DA BARQUINHA – Incrível! Pouco mais de um mês depois, registo para novo ‘mini-tornado’ e na mesma rua dos Cavaleiros. Dois telhados ficaram danificados | Rádio Hertz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fica melhor aqui, essa mensagem.

Terá sido novamente um "dust-devil", turbilhão de vento visível pelo pó e terra que levanta e transporta. Claro que o termo "mini-tornado" é apenas "popular", pois não é um tornado nem existe a classificação "mini" nos tornados. E o fenómeno há-de repetir-se no mesmo local, em datas futuras, pois deve-se às condições de aquecimento no próprio sítio, na própria rua até, e não à existência de células convectivas.
A que horas terá ocorrido?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Ago 2022 às 13:22)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Aí esta a Sra.Lestada...

Já muito calor a esta hora por Azeitão, temperaturas a rondar os 35°c  Hoje é amanhã deveram ser os dias mais quentes! Mas vamos ver!  Apenas 20% de HR


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2022 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.
Grande bafo lá fora. Temperatura a rondar os 35°C por Alvalade também.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Ago 2022 às 14:21)

Boas malta,

Forno em funcionamento, 34.4ºC. 

Madrugada e manhã dominadas pela lestada, agora o vento a rodar para N/NW a soprar fraco.


----------



## fernandinand (19 Ago 2022 às 14:31)

Algum calor, mas nada de especial...principalmente para alertas...


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 14:45)

Temperaturas na RLC, vale do Tejo e Oeste, rivalizam com as do Alentejo nesta altura (14h):








EMA's:

Amoreiras: 38,9ºC
Geofísico: 35,9ºC
Ajuda: 37,7ºC
Rio Maior: 37,4ºC
Torres Vedras Dois Portos: 38,3ºC
Pegões: 39,5ºC
Coruche: 37,5ºC
Alcochete (Campo Tiro): 37,6ºC
Lavradio: 35,2ºC
Arruda dos Vinhos: 35,0ºC
Alcobaça 36,3ºC
Odivelas, Sesimbra e Seixal com 37ºC (AML).

Alcácer do Sal: 40,1ºC


----------



## VazCosta (19 Ago 2022 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.
Só por curiosidade, vejam o que aconteceu na minha estção de Torres Vedras, esta manhã, quando me levantei a estação marcava algo à volta de 12º, cerca de 30 minutos depois quando cheguei ao carro, o termómetro marcava 20º.
Como a sensação térmica na rua, era mais perto de 20º do que de 12º, pensei que a minha estação estava avariada...mas não estava!!!
No gráfico é bem visivel o que aconteceu. 
Em cerca de meia-hora a temperatura subiu 13º.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2022 às 15:27)

Boas tardes,
35,5 ºC por Samora, que bafo na rua 
Dentro de casa também já se vai sentindo, mas ainda se aguenta


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2022 às 16:38)

Boa tarde.
A temperatura máxima,por enquanto, foi de 36ºC às 15:00h. Agora sigo com 34,5ºC .


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 16:45)

*40,1ºC em Lisboa, Amoreiras*, a polémica estação urbana a retratar aquilo que realmente se sente em certas ruas da capital e outras cidades da AML.

Meteo Santa Iria: *41,6ºC*

Mas... Estacal *36,5ºC*  . Apesar de conhecer as condições particulares destes dois locais, a diferença é espantosa.

Vialonga, encosta de vale virada a sueste, *39,8ºC*.
Loures, Quinta Nova (Infantado): *38,1ºC*.
Sto. Ant. Cavaleiros (Conventinho): 35,5ºC.
Sto. Ant. Cavaleiros (Flamenga): 37,3ºC.
V.F.Xira (Cardosas): 36,7ºC.
Arruda dos Vinhos: 43,6ºC ( caíu o RS?  ).
Arruda (Vale Quente): 37,5ºC.

E um pouco mais a Oeste, Galamares: 36,6ºC.

Todos estes valores são de temperatura máxima registada até às16h30 aproximadamente. Em quase todas as estações a temperatura já desceu.


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2022 às 16:49)

StormRic disse:


> *40,1ºC em Lisboa, Amoreiras*, a polémica estação urbana a retratar aquilo que realmente se sente em certas ruas da capital e outras cidades da AML.
> 
> Meteo Santa Iria: *41,6ºC*
> 
> ...


Desde que alterei o RS para o da Netatmo que as máximas nestas alturas de mais calor são disparatadas. O amigo @Toby já relatou isso mesmo, aquilo é uma caçarola mesmo... Dinheiro mal empregue. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Ago 2022 às 16:50)

remember disse:


> Desde que alterei o RS para o da Netatmo que as máximas nestas alturas de mais calor são disparatadas. O amigo @Toby já relatou isso mesmo, aquilo é uma caçarola mesmo... Dinheiro mal empregue.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


A máxima hoje deve ser uns 37/38°C a Apsia já atingiu hoje os 37°C. Começa o vento começa logo a descer... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 17:01)

remember disse:


> Desde que alterei o RS para o da Netatmo que as máximas nestas alturas de mais calor são disparatadas. O amigo @Toby já relatou isso mesmo, aquilo é uma caçarola mesmo... Dinheiro mal empregue.
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Será o caso também da estação de Arruda dos Vinhos? (Mas que desceu abruptamente nos últimos minutos, para menos de 35ºC)

No registo horário das 15:00, a rede IPMA na RLC concorda com várias máximas na casa dos 37/38ºC, especialmente, como é habitual, no vale do Tejo e que desta vez "transbordou" para zonas laterais da Região Oeste e para norte até às serras de Coimbra.


----------



## criz0r (19 Ago 2022 às 18:29)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 36,3ºC na Cova da Piedade. Praticamente em conformidade com a previsão dos modelos.
Dia bastante quente, precedido de uma mínima tropical que chegou aos 20,6ºC.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2022 às 18:40)

Fumo de incêndio em Fanhões (Loures) visível daqui da Póvoa a OSO.









						Fogos.pt [06-12-2022 20:25] Incêndio em Lisboa, Loures, Loures
					

Estado: Conclusão - Operacionais: 0, Meios Terrestres: 0, Meios Aéreos: 0



					fogos.pt
				




Zona de pequenas propriedades e hortas muito diversificada.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2022 às 19:15)

Máxima de 36,8 ºC por Samora.
Menos do que o esperado, mas, ainda assim, de mais... 
33,3 ºC agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Ago 2022 às 23:17)

Hoje tivemos o dia mais quente de Agosto, *34,7ºC* em Belas, 6º maior registo do ano. Podia muito bem ser a máxima anual, se não fosse o que está para trás.

Fugi para a praia, escolhi S. Amaro de Oeiras. Nortada era garantida não existir, por isso esperava fritar e, de facto, dia raro. Um diário _praiano-meteorológico, _para aqueles que gostam de ler:

- Pela manhã, lestada fraca na praia, água ainda nos 16-17ºC, quase ninguém na água   Visibilidade boa, mas o Cabo Espichel ainda estava meio na bruma. Conseguia ver os praiantes do outro lado, na Cova do Vapor;

- Pelas 12h o vento calou por completo, coisa rara de se ver na praia durante o dia. Foram 2 horas intensas... estação CLIMA.AML de Oeiras tinha vento médio de 4 km/h lol;

- Pelas 14h quase certas chegou o vento de W/SW, este bem mais quente do que esperava, um bafo completo. A areia a +40ºC não ajudava, só aquecia mais o vento. Reparei também que os aviões da Portela começaram a descolar para Sul. Ao longo da tarde o vento (mais a maré baixa) trouxe algum lixo à praia, díria que 90% era orgânico (ramos, folhas) e algumas alforrecas mais para lá do que para cá que lá faziam menos banhistas querer entrar na água ;

- Pelas 17h reparei que o vento estava muito à toa, tanto era de SW como de NW ou NE, as bandeiras na marginal (+10 metros) e as da praia (nível do mar) muitas vezes com direções distintas... Reparei que os aviões voltaram a aterrar vindos de sul. Depois às 18h foi certo, o vento ficou de N/NE muito fraco até sair de lá. A água estava um caldo, díria uns 19-20ºC, melhor altura para entrar foi às 19h. Visibilidade era incrível, já se via o cabo Espichel na perfeição e também as escarpas de calcário da serra da Arrábida. Para leste havia fumo de incêndio...

CLIMA.AML de Oeiras deu máxima de *35,4ºC.*

Deixo aqui uma foto, o Bugio prester a ser comido:



pc screen shot


----------



## meko60 (19 Ago 2022 às 23:38)

Boa noite.
Máxima de hoje 36,3ºC por volta das 17:00h e mínima de 20,7ºC ás 05:00h. Por agora sigo com 27,8ºC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Ago 2022 às 09:00)

Cheira a incêndio na zona do Montijo e acredito também na AML devido ao incêndio em Ourém.


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Ago 2022 às 09:21)

Bom dia,
Na Ericeira está céu cinzento, vento frio e mar grande. Ontem parecia Marrocos mas hoje está uma manhã típica de Outubro já perto do Outono. Na verdade, este fresco sabe bem


----------



## dASk (20 Ago 2022 às 09:37)

Bom dia. Céu completamente acastanhado do fumo do incêndio de Ourém, chega a ofuscar o sol. E em todos os quadrantes.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Ago 2022 às 09:53)

Ontem por Sintra a máxima foi de 34,5ºC como o vento parou tava tudo maluco e cheio de calor 
Vamos ver até onde irá hoje por enquanto ainda estão 20ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Ago 2022 às 23:07)

Boa noite!
Depois de mais um dia quentinho, eis que temos a bela da nortada a varrer o calor. Apenas *18,0°C* por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2022 às 23:49)

Por Lisboa foi um forno mais uma vez, 35/36ºC. Por aqui com a nortada a bombar só foi aos 27,1ºC


----------



## Geopower (21 Ago 2022 às 11:32)

Em Glória do Ribatejo  dia de céu limpo com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2022 às 21:59)

Nortada e nortada, Vila Fria ganhou ontem com 66,6 km/h. 

Lisboa continua a passar os 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Ago 2022 às 22:20)

Figueira da Foz: Tempo muito húmido com nevoeiro a partir do fim da tarde... Noite com chuviscos intermitentes  e 20 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Ago 2022 às 23:37)

Voltamos aos nevoeiros, prova que o interior tá bem quente.
Chuviscos e 18ºC de momento.


----------



## fhff (22 Ago 2022 às 08:37)

Pelo litoral Sintrense acumulei 0.5 mm desde as 00H00. Tempo cinzento. Noite de bastante vento.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Ago 2022 às 08:37)

Ericeira continua com céu cinzento, vento e chuva miudinha. Está cá um frio - devem ser mesmo os 17º do IPMA. Era tão bom ver o sol hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2022 às 12:28)

Litoral oeste vai passar dos 20ºC? 

O estado de emergência devia claramente ser por regiões... 

14ºC em São Pedro de Moel


----------



## RStorm (22 Ago 2022 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde

Infelizmente e tal como esperado, a temperatura subiu em flecha para valores novamente escaldantes 
Céu geralmente limpo, por vezes com algum fumo dos incêndios e cheiro a queimado 
Vento em geral fraco de E-NE, rodando durante as tardes para a habitual nortada, que ontem ainda chegou a soprar com alguma intensidade.

Quinta: *16,3ºC / 30,7ºC *
Sexta: *18,6ºC **/ **35,6ºC*
Sábado: *18,9ºC **/ **33,5ºC *
Domingo: *18,3ºC **/ **29,6ºC *
Hoje: *18,1ºC **/ **31,3ºC *(até agora) 

T. Atual: *31,1ºC *
HR: 36% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2022 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia bem quente por Samora, com a máxima a chegar aos 33 ºC. Neste momento está ligeiramente mais baixa: 32,7 ºC.
A HR está nos 39% e nota-se bem. Ao sol, mesmo com o vento, que é quente, queima. Sensação muito desagradável.


----------



## luisf662 (22 Ago 2022 às 18:13)

Aqui pela praia da consolação a sul de Peniche amanheceu tudo encoberto e com chuvinha miudinha com 17 graus e vento, mas por volta do meio dia abriu ficou céu limpo e temperatura subiu para 24 graus com algum vento de norte. De manhã parecia que ia estar um dia de inverno por aqui.

Enviado do meu Redmi 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2022 às 17:56)

Cada vez que o interior aquece é sempre disto. Às 7h30 estavam 17ºC.
Nevoeiro cerrado ainda pior que ontem.


----------



## LMMS (23 Ago 2022 às 23:14)

Foto tirada hoje do Guincho para a Serra, parece coberta de neve! Foto tirada à tarde com HR perto dos 100% e um vento frio de 19ºC, basta andar uns kms até à Parede e temos uma diferença de 10º, dos 19º para os 29º em 5km!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Ago 2022 às 13:09)

Nebulosidade da costa parece que desaparece aqui no limite da serra da Carregueira, tenho céu completamente limpo por Belas. 
Edit: Parece que a nebulosidade está a ir mais para leste? Já tenho o sol a tapar mais... 

Máxima ainda não passou os 23ºC

Só a Peninsula de Setúbal escapa, como sempre:


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2022 às 15:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nebulosidade da costa parece que desaparece aqui no limite da serra da Carregueira, tenho céu completamente limpo por Belas.
> Edit: Parece que a nebulosidade está a ir mais para leste? Já tenho o sol a tapar mais...



O limite está agora para lá dos montes de Vialonga:








Spoiler: Montes de Vialonga


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2022 às 16:39)

Pela Figueira o céu tem estado muito nublado e de vez em quando cai uma leve morrinha


----------



## AnDré (24 Ago 2022 às 17:09)

Em Caneças, céu encoberto e vento forte de NO.
Vento médio nos 41km/h. Rajadas nos 60km/h.

A máxima foi de 21,6ºC. Agora 19,1ºC.


----------



## fernandinand (24 Ago 2022 às 21:28)

Morrinha por aqui desde as ~18h...duvido é que marque alguma coisa nas estações...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2022 às 21:40)

Boas noites,

Hoje à tarde saí de Samora com calor e sol pleno de regresso ao Porto. A serra de Montejunto tinha o maior capacete que alguma vez já lhe vi, beijava-lhe, quase literalmente, os sopés cá deste lado  Cenário deslumbrante. Mais à frente, a Serra de Aire também apresentava capacete; acho que nunca a tinha visto com um. 

Como tantas vezes já me aconteceu, com a subida da serra vai-se o sol. Vim quase até ao Porto debaixo de nevoeiro e morrinha, por vezes bastante intensa. Bem bom!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2022 às 22:21)

Maiorca (Figueira da Foz): Final da tarde e início da noite com chuviscos intermitentes, ouvindo a água da chuva a cair dos beirais.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 00:04)

fernandinand disse:


> Morrinha por aqui desde as ~18h...duvido é que marque alguma coisa nas estações...





Gerofil disse:


> Maiorca (Figueira da Foz): Final da tarde e início da noite com chuviscos intermitentes, ouvindo a água da chuva a cair dos beirais.



Esses chuviscos fracos têm acumulado, com valores algo significativos que atingem > 2 mm em estações WU e da rede IPMA, Daqui a três horas aproximadamente saberemos todos os das estações IPMA.
Mas para já, algumas estações WU (só os valores >= 1 mm)

Marinha Grande: 1,0 mm
Pataias: 1,3 mm
Alcaria (Porto de Mós); 1,3 mm
Tornada: 1,0 mm
Gaeiras (Caldas): 1,3 mm
Amoreira: 1,5 mm
Atouguia da Baleia: 1,8 mm
Reguengo Grande: 2,3 mm
Mafra: 1,5 mm
Fontanelas: 2,5 mm
S.João das Lampas: 2,0 mm
Mucifal: 1,8 mm
Galamares: 1,5 mm
Beloura: 1,5 mm

Muitas estações com valores de algumas décimas.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Ago 2022 às 00:42)

StormRic disse:


> Esses chuviscos fracos têm acumulado, com valores algo significativos que atingem > 2 mm em estações WU e da rede IPMA, Daqui a três horas aproximadamente saberemos todos os das estações IPMA.
> Mas para já, algumas estações WU (só os valores >= 1 mm)
> 
> Marinha Grande: 1,0 mm
> ...


Por aqui claramente teria acumulado umas décimas


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2022 às 03:27)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui claramente teria acumulado umas décimas


Sim, há duas estações WU (são poucas nessa zona) que registaram 0,3 mm.

Na rede IPMA foram estes os acumulados, com destaque para Colares, S.Pedro de Moel e Soure, além Cabo Carvoeiro que já desde anteontem vem a acumular. As restantes estações praticamente não saíram dos 0,1 mm de acumulados horários em várias horas do dia.


----------



## MSantos (25 Ago 2022 às 10:44)

Boas!

Manhã cm nevoeiro alto e por vezes algum chuvisco aqui em Rio Maior... Cheiro a Outono? Era bom, mas não...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Ago 2022 às 17:56)

Tanto ontem como hoje o que mais há aqui é disto. Mas pelo menos hoje já apareceu o sol a partir das 15h30, embora amanhã devemos voltar a acordar com nevoeiro certamente.


----------



## Geopower (25 Ago 2022 às 19:32)

Final de tarde com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW.
Panorâmica a NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## remember (26 Ago 2022 às 03:29)

Fogo, quer uma pessoa dormir e não se pode com esta ventania, isto deve ser da zona só pode... De volta e meia lá acontece isto

Janela ainda por cima virada a NO/ONO

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2022 às 09:17)

Em Caneças o mesmo de sempre. Vento médio a rondar os 40km/h.
Rajada máxima de 60,4km/h.

Chuviscos, mas que não acumulam nada.

15,9ºC e sensação térmica nos 11ºC. Verão? O calor anda definitivamente muito mal distribuído.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Ago 2022 às 18:10)

Pelo final do dia é sempre o mesmo, registam-se as rajadas mais intensas.
Quando cheguei a casa, 1h da manhã, estava-se melhor na rua do que às 19h, vento quase nulo por Belas.

Teto de nuvens baixas cada vez mais perto de mim, há 10 minutos assim e já está quase a cobrir Belas:







Litoral Centro hoje no WorldView:









Nota-se que a humidade consegue escapar na falha que existe entre a serra de Sintra e a serra da Carregueira, mais ou menos na direção onde está a estação da Vila Fria!


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2022 às 00:26)

Está encoberto e bem fresco aqui na Póvoa, 18,0ºC, 18,5ºC, 18,3ºC, nas três estações de referência disponíveis (MeteoSanta Iria, Estacal e Vialonga).
Nortada durante o dia e continua, mais fraca.
Máximas 28,5ºC, 27,5ºC e 28,6ºC, respectivamente e mínimas do dia que terminou: 17,6ºc, 18,2ºC e 18,2ºC.

Sinceramente, o mais interessante do dia foi avistar as células da Estrela, lá longe por trás da bruma, a mais de 220 Km:


----------



## miguel (27 Ago 2022 às 09:22)

Mínima de 17,5ºC
Agora idêntico aos últimos dias nevoeiro em altura e 18,4ºC, de tarde o sol vai brilhar e graças a deus com temperaturas mais amenas...


----------



## Geopower (27 Ago 2022 às 19:11)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz.
Final de tarde com céu muito nublado com abertas.
Vento quase nulo de oeste.
Panorâmica a S-SW:





A Norte:


----------



## Geopower (28 Ago 2022 às 10:34)

Bom dia. Na costa oeste Santa Cruz início de manhã com céu limpo. Vento fraco de SW.

Panorâmica a norte (Penedo do Guincho com a maré baixa) :


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2022 às 17:50)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Na costa oeste Santa Cruz início de manhã com céu limpo. Vento fraco de SW.
> 
> Panorâmica a norte (Penedo do Guincho com a maré baixa) :



Bela foto icónica desta maravilha da nossa costa.
O areal parece extenso este ano.


----------



## david 6 (28 Ago 2022 às 20:21)

umas vistas diferentes por aqui hoje , umas virgas também


----------



## Stormlover (28 Ago 2022 às 21:02)

Bonitas vistas aqui também pela Caparica, gravado à meia hora.


A instabilidade no céu ao por do sol é só lindo!


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Ago 2022 às 23:58)

Vistas de Sesimbra,

e a preparar-me para uma eventual animação


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2022 às 15:39)

Já se sente o Verão a acabar pelo litoral, Lisboa já mostra sinais de puxar para 25ºC. 

Nortada tem estado q.b nos últimos dias, de noite o vento cala-se mesmo.


----------



## RStorm (29 Ago 2022 às 17:58)

Boa Tarde

Desde a* passada terça-feira* que as temperaturas desceram consideravelmente, para máximas na ordem dos 25-27ºC e mínimas nos 16-19ºC. 
A nebulosidade matinal regressou novamente, surgindo nalguns dias e sempre até final da manhã. No sábado ainda chegou a morrinhar. 
O vento tem predominado do quadrante W-SW, rodando para a nortada durante os finais de tarde. 

T. Atual: *24,3ºC *
HR: 56%
Vento: N-NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2022 às 22:00)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Já se sente o Verão a acabar pelo litoral, Lisboa já mostra sinais de puxar para 25ºC.
> 
> Nortada tem estado q.b nos últimos dias, de noite o vento cala-se mesmo.


Ainda vamos ter calor até Outubro.
Com o fim da nortada as temperaturas só tendem a subir, mas não a ir muito além dos 30ºC as noites é que irão arrefecer mais pela ausência de vento e noites mais longas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2022 às 22:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ainda vamos ter calor até Outubro.
> Com o fim da nortada as temperaturas só tendem a subir, mas não a ir muito além dos 30ºC as noites é que irão arrefecer mais pela ausência de vento e noites mais longas.


A nortada tende a continuar por Setembro e nos últimos anos até em Outubro. Só espero é que não se repita o ano passado com Outubro mais quente que Set. e depois uma queda gigante para Novembro...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (30 Ago 2022 às 23:04)

Tenho sempre a sensação que, na altura da mudança da hora em finais de outubro, marca o início do frio.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2022 às 23:24)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Tenho sempre a sensação que, na altura da mudança da hora em finais de outubro, marca o início do frio.



Uma pequena parte da sensação pode resultar do avanço da hora, ao fim da tarde refresca mais cedo em relação aos nossoa hábitos quotidianos. Mas também é a época do ano em que a temperatura em média estatística estará a baixar mais rapidamente.


----------



## Geopower (31 Ago 2022 às 09:39)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril:


----------



## RStorm (31 Ago 2022 às 17:50)

Boa Tarde 

Agosto despede-se com o típico padrão normal de Verão. 
Céu geralmente limpo, nortada em geral fraca e alguma nebulosidade a meio da manhã. 

Mais um mês extremamente seco para a longa lista, ficando mesmo no zero 
E com isto tudo termina também (finalmente!) o Verão meteorológico 

Ontem: *16,2ºC / 26,7ºC *
Hoje: *18,0ºC **/** 27,3ºC *

T. Atual: *25,6ºC *
HR: 55%
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## meko60 (31 Ago 2022 às 22:39)

Boa noite.
Assim termina um Agosto quente e aborrecido em termos meteorológicos. Os extremos mensais aqui em Almada velha, foram:Máx:36,3ºC / Min:16,5ºC
Espero que o Setembro seja mais interessante.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Ago 2022 às 23:24)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Tenho sempre a sensação que, na altura da mudança da hora em finais de outubro, marca o início do frio.


Coincide mais ou menos com período de menor luz diurna, o qual se inicia nos primeiros dias de Novembro e vai até inícios de Fevereiro.
__________________________

Quanto ao seguimento meteorológico nada de relevante a apontar. As temperaturas têm estado mais ou menos dentro da média para a altura do ano, alguma nebulosidade matinal nos últimos dias e tardes agradáveis com pouco vento.

Agosto foi mais brando que Julho em termos térmicos, também não seria difícil. Quanto à precipitação o panorama continua negro, 0 mm mensais, ansiosos por melhores dias, a ver se Setembro traz alguma surpresa com o possível aumento de actividade no Atlântico tropical e subtropical.

Extremos do último dia do Verão climatológico:
*29.7ºC* / *18.4ºC*

Sigo com 20.2ºC, vento fraco de NW.

Venha de lá Setembro, um mês que gosto particularmente, de preferência com alguma animação e um cheirinho a Outono lá para o final da 2ª quinzena... talvez seja pedir muito para estas latitudes, mas tudo o que é demais enjoa e estou farto de calor... como já gozei as férias ele que vá para outras paragens.


----------

